# Camping Around Lake Michigan



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I am going to plan a trip around Lake Michigan for this summer (2nd half of July) and I need planning help.

I'm starting from the Chicago area.

Should I go clockwise or counter-clockwise?

What are some good state or national parks to stay at? I've stayed at most of the good Michigan state parks between Chicago and Grand Haven, what's good north of there? Over in Wisconsin, I've stayed at Penninsula State Park in Door County, what else is good there?

If you've done this trip, what's a good length of time to plan for?

I have already found the circle tour website pretty helpful.

Suggestions welcome, thanks.

Jim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

It doesn't matter which way you go, IMO. I was trying to access the State of Michigan website....seems to be a glitch with their server presently. If accessible you can see all the Michigan Stare Parks, their locations, their features, campsite reservations, etc.

But here are two gems, info from another website:

*Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park*
The largest state park in Michigan includes 58,335 acres of land located on the west end of the Upper Peninsula. Located on the shores of Lake Superior, this park offers old-growth forest, cliff-top scenic vistas, waterfalls, and backcountry or modern campsites. Rustic cabins are available year round. There are more than 90 miles of hiking trails, 26 miles of cross-country ski trails, and 15 ski runs along a 641-foot vertical drop. The park also contains four lakes, including the famous Lake of the Clouds scenic overlook. For educational and historical purposes, the visitor center is not to be missed. Take M-107 three miles west of Silver City.

*Tahquamenon Falls State Park*
Park encompasses nearly 40,000 acres in the heart of Michigan's eastern Upper Peninsula. Most of this area is undeveloped woodland and peatland without roads, buildings, or power lines. The centerpiece of the park and the very reason for its existence is the Tahquamenon River and its waterfalls. The Upper Falls is one of the largest waterfalls east of the Mississippi. Here, the river plunges nearly 50 feet from a 200-foot-wide escarpment. During the spring snowmelt, flows of more than 50,000 gallons per second have been recorded thundering over these falls. As visitors walk from the parking lot to the various viewing areas, they will find themselves beneath the canopy of one of Michigan's largest uninterrupted old-growth hardwood stands. This unique 1,700 acre community surrounds the Upper Falls as well as the Lower Falls.

The Lower Falls are located four miles downstream from the Upper Falls, and consist of a series of five smaller falls cascading around an island. Although not as dramatic as the Upper Falls, they are considered by many to be more picturesque. The Tahquamenon River drains a watershed of approximately 820 square miles. From its source north of McMillan, it meanders 94 miles before emptying into Lake Superior's Whitefish Bay. The distinct amber color of its water is not rust nor is it muddiness; it is a result of tannin, a pigment leached from the bows of the cedar, spruce, and hemlock trees that inhabit the swamps drained by the river.

The Tahquamenon Natural Area lies north of the falls and Highway M-123 and covers roughly 18,000 acres surrounding Sheephead, Clark, and Betsy Lakes. This area contains a portion of one of the largest peatland landscapes in Michigan. Access is difficult, but an excursion into this non-motorized area can be extremely rewarding. Moose, black bear, osprey, bald eagles, and sandhill cranes all find this special habitat suitable to raise their young. Timber wolf, black-backed woodpeckers, boreal chickadees, spruce grouse, and sharp-tailed grouse are all animals of special interest found within this large peatland community.

Camping is available in the park at four campgrounds; two modern campgrounds at the Lower Falls and a modern and a rustic campground at the Rivermouth unit. Each of the modern campgrounds offers approximately 90 sites with electricity, a fire pit, table, and access to flush toilets and hot showers. Concession operations at the Upper and Lower Falls offer food services, souvenirs, and boat rentals.
Neither of these two are located on Lake Michigan, but they are on your route if you don't mind a little detour. Both are popular parks and advance reservations would probably be necessary.

Others recommended (by me) are Young State Park, near Charlevoix and Wilderness State Park near Mackinaw City. The former is not far from Lake Michigan (on beautiful and 20 mile long Lake Charlevoix) and the latter is on Lake Michigan.

Bill


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I agree that the Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park is great. I will be there all this week on my Snowmobile trip to the UP. That being said if your going to do the loop around Lake Michigan, which is 923 miles, the detour across the UP to the Porkies is 185 miles one way. Kind of a long detour. The UP is Huge and worth a separate trip all by itself. Its over 300 miles east to west and 150 mile north to south. With ton's of sites to see, it deserves it's own trip.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

fixjet said:


> The UP is Huge and worth a separate trip all by itself.Â Its over 300 miles east to west and 150 mile north to south.Â With ton's of sites to see, it deserves it's own trip.
> [snapback]69841[/snapback]​


Yessir, the UP is a fine place for sure. Now and then we hear about how the Yoopers (What? You never heard of Yoopers?) want to split from Michigan and form the 51st state and call it Superior.









Bounded by two of the Great Lakes on its two long sides, full of forests and inland lakes, few people, great history and beautiful terrain. But let's not let everyone know, or the tourists will spoil it.

Too bad the winter is so long and the snow so deep, or I'd move there.

Bill


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Those parks sound awesome! Just the kind of places I'm looking for. I've got them all on my agenda for now, although the Porkies may get cut for time, maybe I can add that to a Minnesota trip sometime. I've also got sleeping bear dunes on the list.

Any other suggestions in Wisconsin or Michigan? Not too touristy (Door County).


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

j1mfrog said:


> Those parks sound awesome!Â Just the kind of places I'm looking for.Â I've got them all on my agenda for now, although the Porkies may get cut for time, maybe I can add that to a Minnesota trip sometime.Â I've also got sleeping bear dunes on the list.
> 
> Any other suggestions in Wisconsin or Michigan?Â Not too touristy (Door County).
> [snapback]70054[/snapback]​


Wilderness State Park about 30 miles west of the Mackinac Bridge is very nice and right on Lake Michigan. Here's the address to the DNR website and info from the website. 
http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/...nfo.aspx?id=509

"Wilderness State Park offers visitors a variety of year-round recreational activities within its 8,000 acres. Wilderness areas and a beautiful shoreline provide great places to observe naure from the nurmerous trails throughout the park. The park's 250 modern campsites are divided into two units, the Lakeshore and the Pines. Six rustic cabins and three rustic bunkhouses are additional options for accommodations withint the park.

The terrain is a mixture of dense coniferous forest to mature hardwood forest, with some pockets of open, wet, meadows mixed in. There are an abundance of small ponds mixed in with coniferous wetlands. It is easy to get lost and everyone going into the forest is advised to carry a map and compass. "

In the U.P., one of my favorite campgrounds on Lake Michigan is Driftwood Shores Resort in Thompson, just west of Manistique. It's a small (15-20 sites) private campground right on Lake Michigan, very pretty, and good fishing also if that's up your alley. Here's the address for their website:
http://wmallory.com/dsindex.html


----------



## carr3rules (Sep 27, 2005)

Fayette State park is a neat place to check out. There is an old iron ore smelting village there that has been restored, also not to far from there is a place called Big springs which is pretty neat.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Jim,

I am envious!

Glad you've got Sleeping Bear on the list, that's a must. If you can, check out the towns of Leland, North Port, and Suttons Bay in the Leelanau Peninsula. At the tip of the Peninsula is Leelanau State Park. It is rustic but beautiful!

Just north of Manistee, MI is Orchard Beach State Park. It is on a bluff over looking Lake Michigan. We are staying there Memorial Day weekend.

Another beautiful spot is Ludington State Park. You need to get reservations now for that one because it fills up fast.

Once you cross the Mighty Mac you may want to take a day to visit Mackinaw Island. Try going during the week, on the weekends it is jam packed with tourists. We always take our bikes and ride around the perimeter of the island.

Heading west out of St Ignace make sure you stop at the beach along Highway 2 about 10 miles out of town. It stretches for 4 or 5 miles and is in my opinion the best beach in Michigan. You can't miss it, there will be cars lining both sides of the highway. It is long enough that you can usually find a private spot somewhere and have a picnic and swim.

Between St Ignace and Naubinway on Highway 2 there are several beautiful State & Nat'l Forest Campgrounds. These are rustic parks with no electricity but the sites are large and you're not right on top of your neighbor. Our favorite is Hog Island SF Campground, with sites right on Lake Michigan. This CG is about 5 miles east of Naubinway and has about 60 sites. Have no fear pulling down the dirt entrance road, there is room for large trailers.

Further down the coast just south of Cedar River, MI is JW Wells SP. We stayed there years ago and I remember waking up early to some incredible sun rises over the water.

We circled Lake Superior about 8 years ago, Lake Huron when I was a kid, but never made it all the way around Lake Michigan. It is on our to do list.

Have a great time!

-Matt


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

Hey, I might be bumping into you. We have not finalized our summer plans yet but making the short list is:

Toronto area to Port Huron
Port Huron to somewhere in middle of MI (there are 2 lakes .. I can't remeber their names but I believe they start with H). 
From H lake to Sleeping Bear
Fom Sleeping Bear North north into Canada (somewhere)
Fomr there to north of Sudbury
Sudbury to Killbear Park and than home

Thor


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Thor said:


> Jim
> 
> Hey, I might be bumping into you.Â We have not finalized our summer plans yet but making the short list is:
> 
> ...


Thor,

Take good notes and lots of pictures, especially in Northern Ontario. That's also on my "to do" list.

BTW- Lakes in middle of MI are Houghton & Higgins. Hubbard Lake is further east.

Jim,

Thought of another great adventure. Pictured Rocks National Park is only 50- 60 miles north of highway 2. You could easily spend a few days up there. Talk about pristine wilderness! Standing on the shores of Lake Superior is a unique experience. It is different than the other Great Lakes, seems more like an ocean.

-Matt


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thor,

The H lakes are Houghton and Higgins. Houghton is the Michigan's largest inland lake but somewhat shallow. Higgins is about 40 miles north of Houghton and is over 100 feet deep. Recommend the State Parks at Higgins...there are 2 of them, north and south. Make reservations early.

Hubbard is a very shallow, stump-filled lake. Don't know much else about it.

Bill


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Jim,

I re-read your first post and regarding direction around Lake MI, I would say counter clockwise. Do the stressful and less exciting part of the journey first (Chicago area and Gary, IN).

Regarding length of time, how much time do you have? The more, the better. I wouldn't do it in less than 5 days unless you want to spend most of your time driving.

10-14 days would be great if you have the time, that would allow you to stay a couple days at each stop.

Have fun!

-Matt


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

I live about 15 miles from the west shore of Lake Michigan, and have traveled this shoreline extensively the last 30 years. Starting from the IL/Wi border. I would try Kohler Andrae State Park just south of Sheboygan. Followed by Point beach State park just north of the Two Rivers, Manitowoc area, then I would travel to the above mentioned JH Wells State park North of Menominee Michigan right on M-35. All of these parks are on the shore of lake Michigan and offer excellent campsites at state park rates. Remember WI reservations are hard to get especially for the weekends. Because we all know "Wisconsin is Illinois's biggest State Park"

Have a great time.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I was originally planning a clockwise trip. I already had to change that to get a reservation at the aforementioned Kohler-Andrae State Park, which is already booked solid for most of the summer. My agenda so far:

Ludington SP (heard many good things) 3 nights
Sleeping Bear Dunes NP 3 nights
Wilderness SP 2 nights
Cheboygan SP (Just to camp on Lake Huron, will probably hit Mackinaw from here. Any comments on this one?) 2 nights
Tahquamenon SP (Due to rave reviews) 2 nights
Indian Lake SP 2 nights
Kohler Andrae SP (only stop in Wisconsin for this trip) 2 nights

Total 16 nights for this trip.

I figure I can hit most of the more southerly locations on a long weekend.

Thanks for all the useful comments so far, still looking for must see spots...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks everryone.

Higgins Lake it is.

How about a park at the most northern point?

Jim - Once you have your dates, maybe our paths will cross.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

Higgins Lake it is.

How about a park at the most northern point?

Jim - Once you have your dates, maybe our paths will cross.

Pic's of Northern Ont - I have some posted in the gallery from last year. I have to buy a new digital camera; Mine got stolen Jan 1/06 - bummer; what a way to start the new year. I left the camera on a table, went to the car, remembered that I left my camera, returned just to find the camera was gone. I am not that upset about the camera...it is the 180 pics on the memory stick from X-mas, New Years and the kids x-mas concerts









Thor


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thor,

Here are two links concerning the two Higgins Lake State Parks (north and south):

http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/...nfo.aspx?id=496

http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/...nfo.aspx?id=478

You can move around in this site to access other Michigan parks as well. You can navigate to get info concerning specific campsites and you can also make reservations. Hope this is useful.

Bill


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

j1mfrog said:


> Thanks for all the useful comments so far, still looking for must see spots...
> [snapback]70614[/snapback]​


If you enjoy maritime history and lighthouses, you should go to the Great Lakes Shipwreck Museum at Whitefish Point while you're at Tahquamenon SP. The museum is straight north from the SP on Hwy. 123. There is a nice museum featuring displays on several shipwrecks in the area (including the Edmund Fitzgerald), a restored lighthouse you can tour, and the magnificent Lake Superior shoreline. sunny If you go here, take a jacket no matter how warm it is when you leave the SP - the wind is usually blowing along Superior's shore here and it can be cool even in the summer. Whitefish Point is also an excellent spot for birders.
http://www.shipwreckmuseum.com/museum.phtml

Crisp Point Lighthouse is also near Tahquamenon SP. This is a more remote location, but is well worth the drive over dirt logging roads. In the summer volunteers are often on site doing restoration work, the tower is usually open when they are there. The view along Superior's shore from the top of the tower is impressive. On a clear day you can even see the shore of Canada across the lake.
http://www.visitnewberrymi.org/crisp/point.html

Another must see for nature lovers is the Seney National Wildlife Refuge, located on Hwy. 77. This would be an easy drive from Indian Lake SP (less than an hour) and probably 1 - 1 1/2 hours drive from Tahquamenon SP.
http://www.fws.gov/midwest/Seney/
There is a 7 mile self guided drive through tour - I've never finished the drive in less than 1 1/2 hours. You can drive through faster, but will miss a LOT if you do. This last October I spotted an eagle while going through the drive.







Now that is an awesome and rare site for us Michiganders!







If you go in the summer you also have a good chance of spotting/hearing loons, as well as swans, sand cranes, ducks and geese. Take your binoculars, or if you don't have any you can check out a pair along with a bird guide book at the visitor center and return them after your tour.
There are also hiking and biking trails through the refuge, or you can arrange a canoe/kayak trip through a local outfitter.
http://www.exploringthenorth.com/northland/seney.html

Be sure to take lots of film (or memory cards if you have a digital camera), there are beautiful pictures everywhere in the U.P. Bet you can't tell it's my favorite place to camp can you.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks Camping Fan. Although I have been to some of your recommended places, I haven't been to them all. I may just have to correct that.

Bill


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

You've got lots of good advice, so I don't have anything to add except have a wonderful time! I'm a Michigander and am partial to our state parks. I know you'll enjoy yourself. As long as you don't need full hookups (those sites are really narrow at this private park), you might want to try Mackinac Mill Creek Campground if you end up near the bridge. We stayed there last year and had a site right on the lake with a breathtaking view of the bridge. Make reservations early though!


----------



## carr3rules (Sep 27, 2005)

Since you are staying at Indian Lake you should check out Kitchitikippi Springs, its only a few miles from Indian Lake. Fayette Historic State Park is probably a half hour to 45 minutes from Indian Lake also, a neat place to see. Fayette Historic State Park


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Camping Fan & Cookie

Thanks - DW & I are now deciding which park to choose. They all look great.

Thanks again, everyone - I trip is always better if you manage to stay at great parks.

Thor


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thor,

I don't recall that anyone mentioned Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore which is run by the National Park Service. Here is a link:

http://www.nps.gov/piro/

This park is in the Upper Peninsula on Lake Superior just east of Munising. A beautiful piece of heaven. Hiking is a big thing, but not to be missed is the 2 hour ride on the tour boat that lets you see the imposing rocks and cliffs from up close on the water. I know you've seen some fine sights in the Bruce Peninsula but Pictured Rocks are something special. Not exactly on the direct line from Mackinaw to the Soo, but what's a little detour?









Bill


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Thor,
> 
> I don't recall that anyone mentioned Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore which is run by the National Park Service. Here is a link:
> 
> ...


I'll give a second big thumbs up







for Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore. The park extends from Munising in the west to Grand Marais in the east. Munising is only about an hours drive from Indian Lake SP, so that would be a good day trip from there. IMO the Munising end of the park offers the best scenery and most options for things to do. There are miles of hiking trails, or you can also drive to several different sites in the park. You can pick up a park map at the visitor center in Munising for a guide to the hiking trails. You can usually find free county maps
at local restaurants that show county dirt roads and logging roads that go into the park.

The 2 hour Pictured Rocks tour is well worth the money as that is the best way to see some of the cliffs. 
http://www.picturedrocks.com/index1.html

There is also a glass-bottom shipwreck tour that allows you to see the remains of some of the wrecks in the area, as well as giving you closer up scenic views of Grand Island than you can get on the Pictured Rocks tour boat. If you're a scuba diver you can also arrange for dive tours through the shipwreck tour office.
http://www.shipwrecktours.com/


----------

